# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  رئيس جامعة عجلون يرفع برقية تعزية باسمه وباسم أسرة الجامعة إلى صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] 
رئيس جامعة عجلون يرفع برقية تعزية باسمه وباسم أسرة الجامعة إلى صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية بوفاة جده 

رفع رئيس جامعة عجلون الوطنية الخاصة  الأستاذ الدكتور أحمد صبحي العيادي برقية تعزية باسمه وباسم أسرة الجامعة إلى صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين حفظه الله ورعاه بوفاة جده هذا نصها :
 إلى صاحب الجلالة الهاشمية الملك عبدالله الثاني بن الحسين حفظه الله ورعاه 

ارفع لجلالتكم احر التعازي بوفاة جدكم اللواء المرحـــــوم والتر جاردنر ، سائلين الله تعالى أن يتغمـده بواسـع
 رحمته ويدخله جنته.
                    انا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ان لله وان اليه راجعون  :Bl (35):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------

